
First successful electrochemical carborane process for uranium extraction - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1926-4
======
thatcherc
Interesting. From the title I thought this was describing an electrochemical
process to reduce uranium oxides into uranium metal, but the paper is actually
talking about an electrochemically switched mechanism to easily capture UO2
particles in a solution and then easily release them on demand later. This
ability is very useful for nuclear waste processing, environmental cleanup,
and maybe mineral extraction, rather than metal production as I originally
thought.

------
bookofjoe
[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-01/uoc--
omn0122...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-01/uoc--
omn012220.php)

